# Incense--And Other Scent Mixing Ideas?



## Wax Munky (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been mixing several scents and creating some awesome smelling Incense fragrances.

If you have any ideas that you would like to add please do.

I did look for a sticky or a topic starter,did I miss it somewhere?


Patchouli & Lilac

Sun Ripened Raspberry & Patchouli

Lavender,Ylang Ylang, Rose,Jasmine & Sandalwood

Pumpkin Spice & Holly Berry

Black Cherry & Ylang Ylang

Jasmine & Rain


Munky.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jul 25, 2008)

How about -

sandalwood & vanilla
chocolate & Patchouli


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

How's about:

Raspberry and vanilla 
apple and blackcurrent
mango and lime


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Ylang Ylang & Myrrh
Patchouli & Lavender
Rose & Patchouli


----------



## heartsong (Nov 6, 2008)

*incense*

i love nag champa from brambleberry.  just ordered some from peak candle to try.

i love sandalwood blended with rose or ylang ylang. 

sweetcakes has the BEST sensuous sandalwood!


----------

